# Learning Arabic - Arabic Alphabet



## lauramal (Mar 14, 2012)

Just found this video and worksheet for learning Arabic Alphabet! Maybe will come in useful for someone who is beginning to learn Arabic:
Student learning to write the Arabic alphabet (incl. worksheet) - YouTube


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

In reality Arabic is not an alphabet kind of language. It is phonetic, but not in the sense of spelling the words, rather in the sense of pronouciation, and THAT is where the catch is.


----------

